

Ask HN: a website to make mockups of your site that was on here some time ago. - BioGeek

I am looking for a website that was, if I remember correctly, posted here for review about two weeks ago. It was a website for making mockups of your site. I tried to find it, but my Google-fu is weak today. Can anybody help me?
======
aditya
<http://gomockingbird.com>

Try <http://searchyc.com> btw, if you can't find stuff on google :)

~~~
BioGeek
That's the one I was looking for. Thanks!

------
mbrubeck
Was it <http://balsamiq.com/> ?

